# شرائح موبايلي مسبقة الدفع للمكالمات المجانية



## أبو شووق (21 سبتمبر 2011)

شرائح عمل مسبقة الدفع من موبايلي ​ 



 ​ 






( لمكالمات مجانية )​ 
لمدة سنتين ​ 
يوجد لدينا شرائح موبايلي ( عمل ) لمكالمات مجانية لمدة سنتين ​ 
مكالمات بين الشريحتين مجاني​ 
اول ماتستلم(ي) الشريحة اشحنها ب 40 ريال فقط وبعد كذا تشحنها شهرياً ب 30 ريال رسوم للخدمه 
والمكالمات مجانيه طوال الشهر بين الشريحتين .​ 
ومراعاة لطلب زبائننا الكرام ​ 

بسعر الجمله : شريحتين ب 300ريال...​ 
اهالي جدة / تسليم يدا بيد ..​ 
خارج مدينة جدة / عن طريق الشحن ... والشحن على الزبون​ 
للطلب /
للرجال : أبو أنور 0508377887
للنساء : أم تالا 0559250699 ​


----------



## جوو الرياض (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: شرائح موبايلي مسبقة الدفع للمكالمات المجانية*

مووفق يارب ..


----------



## جنان الخلد (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: شرائح موبايلي مسبقة الدفع للمكالمات المجانية*

بالتوفيق لك ياارب ....


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: شرائح موبايلي مسبقة الدفع للمكالمات المجانية*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## سفير عقاري (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: شرائح موبايلي مسبقة الدفع للمكالمات المجانية*

موفقين خير يارب


----------



## tjarksa (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: شرائح موبايلي مسبقة الدفع للمكالمات المجانية*

الله يوفقك اخوي


----------



## أبو شووق (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: شرائح موبايلي مسبقة الدفع للمكالمات المجانية*

سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## بسام البسام (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: شرائح موبايلي مسبقة الدفع للمكالمات المجانية*

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: شرائح موبايلي مسبقة الدفع للمكالمات المجانية*

للــــــــــرررفع


----------

